# 402 Vs 408?



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

How come I read about stroker packages for our LS2s and some are listed at 402 and some are at 408? Does anybody know the difference between these two and why would you even consider a 402 when a 408 would give you a little more power for the same price? I am considering going this route and the local machine shop in Pensacola offers a 402 package...


----------



## CGgoat06 (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah I was thinking about going the stroker route. That's awesome that there's a shop in P-cola, not too far from me in Mobile. Find out the prices man, if it isn't too expensive I'll go with ya!!


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Wow! I'm in Daphne. I work in Mobile at Brookley Field at Teledyne Continental Motors. I go to the Brunos parking lot almost every Friday night off University and Airport. Have you ever gone out there? By the way, the shop is called Gulf Coast Racing Engines, owned and operated by David Lazear. 

He's got a full page add in each month's edition of GM High Tech Performance and they took a pick of him launching his car at the 3rd annual LSX Shootout. He lost in the final round to his old teacher from SAM (School of Automotive Machinists in Houston, TX) which he is a graduate from. He qouted me around 7000 and said he'd need the car for about 5 weeks. 

He only does the machining work and farms the engine pull and install out to XXX Motorsports, also in Pensacola, whom I currently have putting my heads, cam, intake, torque converter, among other things on. The machine shop's addy is www.G-C-R-E.com. XXX's site is www.XXXmotorsports.net. We need to hook up sometime!


----------



## CGgoat06 (Jul 4, 2008)

That's crazy! Yeah I work at the Coast Guard airstation, haha. We have to meet up sometime. I know of another guy here in the Mobile area with a S/C'd goat too.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I was just informed that the 402 uses the stock 4.000 bore and the 408 is bored to 4.030 and the walls of the aluminum LS2 aren't good to bore without sleeving and most everybody who goes with a 408 uses an iron block. Just thought I'd share the wealth.


----------

